# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako izgledaju trudovi?

## iva1602

Ja sam sad u 36.tjednu trudnoće (prve) i već neko vrijeme nekoliko puta na dan osjetim grč u spolnom organu... dosta je oštra bol,kao da me netko probode dolje i tako par sekundi i onda prestane

inače na kontroli sam bila prije par dana i još uvijek sam skroz zatvorena...

zanima me kako izgledaju pravi trudovi, gdje točno bole, da li u leđima ili ovako kao kod mene ovi grčevi? ja se bojim da ih neću prepoznat, jer neke žene mi kažu da su oh osjećale u leđima, dok je moja mama rekla da su njoj izgledali kao da joj je jako sila piškiti a nije imala kaj piškit....

eto cure pomozite, prvi mi je porod i strah me i sva sam izgubljena   :Wink:

----------


## penelope

mislim da se nemoraš bojati da ih nećeš prepoznat jer kad krenu znat ćeš  :Laughing:  
mene su boljela leđai,kukovi,međica i naravno grčevi koje osjećaš u cjelom trbuhu(stisak i otpuštanj) dok nisu bil tako česti, ali kad je moj mališa već tr vani (kad su trudovi postali sve češći)onad sam imala osjećaj da mi se kaka  :Laughing:

----------


## iva1602

> mislim da se nemoraš bojati da ih nećeš prepoznat jer kad krenu znat ćeš  
> mene su boljela leđai,kukovi,međica i naravno grčevi koje osjećaš u cjelom trbuhu(stisak i otpuštanj) dok nisu bil tako česti, ali kad je moj mališa već tr vani (kad su trudovi postali sve češći)onad sam imala osjećaj da mi se kaka


ovo za kakanje sam već čula od mnogih   :Laughing:  

a jel bebica mirna za vrijeme trudova? čula sam da se umiri prije poroda...

----------


## penelope

iskreno da kažem ja se nesjećam dali se moj mališa mical  :Embarassed:  
stvarno se nesjeća,ali istina je da kako se termin bližio (iako sam ja tri tj prije rodila)on je posta sve mirniji!

----------


## iva1602

> iskreno da kažem ja se nesjećam dali se moj mališa mical  
> stvarno se nesjeća,ali istina je da kako se termin bližio (iako sam ja tri tj prije rodila)on je posta sve mirniji!


3 tjedna prije? opaaa.... to znači da bih i ja za tjedan dana već mogla...a kako to da si ranije rodila, jednostavno su te čopili trudovi ili si bila otvorena ranije?

sorry ako sam dosadna al ono... ja ti niššššš ne znam   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## penelope

ma nije bed i mene je sve zanimalo a i još me zanima.
pa od početka sam bila otvorena i imala sam kritičnu trudnoću(strogo mirovanje tab za održavanje trudnoće)tako da eto poslje popodnevnog sladača   :Laughing:  i spremanja na čevape  :Laughing:   trudovi su počeli.tako da umjesto na čevape ja u rodilište!

----------


## lelita

Ja bi trebala roditi za 10 ak dana i isto sam sva u panici kako necu znat pterpoznat trudove.
Zadnjih me dana stalno nesto stisce,imam grceve nekakve, bol gotovo istu menstrualnoj al jacu. Danas idem na pregled pa cu doktora udavit pitanjima. Najgore je sad na kraju, od zelje da vidim bebu sama cu si izazvat trudove!!   :Kiss:   svima koje su pred porod!! Uzivajte u slatkom iscekivanju..

----------


## petarpan

o znat češ....itekako ćeš znati....  :Grin:  
i ja sam imala tu bol, sjevajuću koja je išla prema preponama...i zabrinjavala se i svašta mislila....

al kad sam dobila trudove...eheeeeeeeej....  :Grin:

----------


## iva9

Ja već par dana imam najviše po noći menstrualne bolove.Nadam se da će krenuti trudovi,a istovremeno me je jako strah :/ .Sutra idem na pregled pa se nadam da su ti bolovi barem potakli otvaranje.

----------


## Elinor

I ja sam imala menstrualne bolove i krvavo-sluzavi iscjedak nekoliko dana prije poroda. Imala sam i BH kontrakcije koje su na dan D polako prerasle u prave ali blage trudove; odlučila sam ih ignorirati, a da su bili pravi sam skužila kad sam rodila  :Grin:  (16 sati kasnije).
Pravi trudovi mi nisu bili kao što se često opisuju, tj. bol koja počinje u križima i širi se prema trbuhu. Boljelo me svuda po malo, a kad su počeli žešći trudovi, boljeli su me kukovi. Imala sam osjećaj da mi se grči zdjelica, guza i noge. Nije bilo strašno, dalo se prodisati bez problema. Kad mi se počelo silno "kakati" više nisam osjećala bol iako su mi trudovi tada bili najžešći (imam dokaz-fotografiju ctg-ispisa    :Razz: ). Otvarala sam se dugo, polako i gotovo bezbolno. Od puknuća vodenjaka i prvih trudova do izgona prošlo je 14 sati; možda se to čini puno ali ja bih odmah potpisala da mi tako bude i slijedeći put!
Nemojte biti razočarane ako na prijemu saznate da ste otvorene samo 1 prst (ko što sam ja bila); to ništa ne mora značiti i nije nikakva prepreka lijepom i prirodnom porodu.   :Smile:

----------


## mama x1

Mene su boljela križa, baš kao kad imam mengu, ali jače. Beba mi se nije smirila, točno se sječam da sam imala trudove, a ona se micala.
Teško da ćeš ih profulati, jednostavno ćeš znati. Ali mislim da nas je to sve brinulo prvi put, baš me zanima hoće li me sad brinuti. :?  Javim za par tjedana.

----------


## iva9

Danas nisam imala menstrualne bolove nego grčenja u trbuhu i bol u križima.Baš sam neka slomljena i nadam se da bi moglo uskoro krenuti.CTG danas pokazao skakanja krivulje i sigurno se nešto dešava jer je do sada bila uvijek ravna.Ušče otvoreno tek za prst,R.dio 1 čl.

----------


## (maša)

i moji trudovi i oni pod dripom su boljeli na mjestu gdje i menstualna bol..u donjem dijelu trbuha.....dok nisam dobila drip bili su slabiji od mesntrualne boli a otvorili me 8 cm u 10 sati...krenuli u intervalima od 20 pa do 4-5 min...

----------


## iva1602

ja se više ni ne sjećam gdje boli menstrualna bol jer mene je znalo boljeti sve živo... a ipak već 9 mj ni nemam mengu   :Laughing:  

šalu nastranu... kad trudovi bole u leđima,ta bol se odnosi na donji dio leđa pretpostvljam? i jel ta bol onako ....traje par sekundi, iz blage postaje sve jača i na kraju popušta? sinoć me nešto tako boljelo i sad ne znam jel su to bile neke kontrakcije ili samo obična križobolja...

----------


## (maša)

meni su opisivali te leđne da se osjeća stezanje od sredine leđa prema donjem dijelu trbuha.

moja susjeda mislila da joj se leđa koče a zapravo bili trudovi, ona ih osjećala u donjem dijelu leđa...

mislim da je to individualno..prati razmak pa ćeš vidjet...pred kraj trudnoće svašta boli  :Smile: ...koliko sam puta zapisivala da vidim oće se opet ponovit  :Laughing:

----------


## mama_mia22

ma svakom je to drugačije.
ni ja nisam bila sigurna čak i kad su počeli.
kad se bol počne pojavljivati kontinuirano, svakih 10ak min, to vam je to.
kasnije se samo razmak smanjuje i trajanje truda pojačava.
na samom kraju trudovi postanu gadovi ali to ćete zaboraviti ćim vidite bebaća   :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

gadno je   :Grin:  
Menije bila bitna psihološka priprema. Svjesno prihvatiti bol kao dio mog bića, sretna sam jer me boli - to znači da dolazi MOJE DIJETE.
Zamišljala sam trudove kao val, evo sad dolazi, sad je na vrhuncu i pomalo odlazi. Bitno mi je bilo koncentrirati se na disanje, naći dobar polažaj. Ponekad mme bolilo jako, ponekad manje. Sve skupa brzo mi je prošlo. Nisam dala da mi prokinu vodenjak, nisam dobila ni drip.To ti ubza tvoje tijelo koje možda još nije spremno. 
Druga stvar za koju se nisam pripremila jesu nagoni na tiskanje pri samom kraju poroda. Tu moraš tiskati , a nije jednostavno jer si i u trudu. to sam odradila malo lošije, ali preživjela sam i ta dva sata.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

ubza = ubrza

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da su ovi "menstrualni" bolovi zapravo otvaranje cerviksa, a ovi "grcevi" su trudovi tj. kontrakcije sfinktera koji guraju bebu prema dole. sve zajedno interesantan mehanizam. 

citam sad knjigu ine may gaskin i pise da jako pomaze da su usta i vilica opusteni, i pomazu smijeh i puhanje onako kao konj, kad usne vibriraju, ne znam kako da opisem ali mislim da znate na sta mislim.

uglavnom, ne se puno grciti i zadrzati pozitivan stav, ovo sto pise Ana i mamino zlato, a ne se predati crnim mislima u stilu "ja to ne mogu" itd jer to samo odmaze.

----------


## Maxime

Evo jedne plavushe koja nije skuzila svoje blage trudove, iskreno nisam niti vise racunala da cu prirodno roditi s obzirom da je ljecnicki konzilij preporucio da idem na carski rez (prenjela sam 11 dana i imala visoki tlak) i koji je bio zakazan za utorak ujutro u 10h ... A krenulo nam je u ponedjeljak nakon sto je prijateljica koja je trebala biti sa mnom na porodu otisla u svoju domovinu jer njezin boravak u Zg je izgubio smisao ...

Bockanje u donjem dijelu ledju sam prepisala losem krevetu u bolnici
Za probadanje u preponima i jajnicima sam krivila principessu koja me jako sutala  :Smile: 
Kaze cimerica: 'imas trudove'
Kazem ja: 'ti si luda' (pa da, kaj zena zna, ona je rodila samo dvoje dijece   :Embarassed:  )
Negdje u 2h ujutro mi je doslo iz guzice do glave da imam trudove na 5 min. i dezurni ljecnik me sokirao kad mi je rekao da sam otvorena 6 cm! Cep je otisao dok sam spremala stvari prije odlaska u radjaonu.

Ne tvrdim da trudovi nisu bili zestoki i bolni ali sam ostala fascinirana ucinkom kontroliranog disanja (imala sam prekrasnu babicu koja mi je tocno govorila kako ce mi biti lakse prolaziti kroz trudove). Nakon sto sam shvatila kako treba prodisavati trudove veselila sam se svakom novom trudu i s tim uskori dolazak nase mrvice.

Principessa je rodjena u utorak u 09.32h i da mi je jos jedan takav porod odmah bi pokusali ostati trudni ...

----------


## Maya&Leon

...znam da vas neće nimalo utješiti ali ja recimo nisam znala kada su počeli trudovi. 
Plodna voda mi je istekla u 5,30 ujutro (dakle, očekivala sam trudove) pa smo se MM i ja još ludirali doma (tuširanje, kava, naslikavanje i sl.) i u bolnicu došli tek u 8,30. Pitaju me tamo jel' imam trudove, kažem ja da nemam ali da me samo bole križa (kao kod menge kao što su cure i opisivale), a sestra me pogleda kao da sam s marsa opala i veli: gospođo draga pa vi IMATE trudove - ta bol u križima (javljala se povremeno, ništa nismo mjerili) je upravo TO! 
Rodila sam u 13,30 (prvorotkinja), uz veeeliku pomoć MMa i puno vikanja babica da loše dišem, da nije dobro, da zašto vičem, da loše stišćem, da ne valja ovo i ono (sve sam im oprostila kada sam ugledala našeg   :Saint:   a i to spada u neku drugu priču).

I tako, ispada da mi nije plodna voda otišla da bi skužila možda tek kada bi "postalo gusto"....
No, uzdam se da će vam majka priroda i unutarnji feeling na neki način "reći" - hej to je to, put pod noge... I HRABRO   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

je, ima dokumentiranih slucajeva da zene nisu znale da radaju. jedna je cak rodila i u snu :shock: . od moje frendice frendica nije imala nikakve bolove niti ista nego je samo osjetila da joj se beba spusta u kanalu. ali ja mislim da su to, cast njima (i vama curke), ipak iznimke  :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> jedna je cak rodila i u snu :shock:


Nadam se da je spavala gola  :Laughing: . 
Jedna žena u ČK je rodila na pošti, a bolnica je ravno preko ceste.  Ja sam rekla, ako me tako brzo uhvati da ne stignem ni preko ceste, hvala bogu!  :Smile:

----------


## Lupko

Od moje šogorice kuma,rodila tri puta,nezna šta su to trudovi.Na zadnjem porodu je rekla da ide doma,jer ništa ne osjeti,a babica joj veli da će svaki čas roditi,i da je najsretnija žena na svjetu.

----------


## lejla

Ja isto ne osjetim otvaranje. Malo slabijih menstrualnih bolova i to je to. Zadnji porod sam stigla 45 minuta prije rodjenja (i to jer moja teta koja je trebala cuvati B postala nervozna - ja bih ostala i duze kuci) , usetala u sobu, otisla na WC i pocela se skidati. Veli ginekolog - sto se skidate, pa nece to jos duuugo. Za 15 min iza toga ja velim trebam tiskati!! Jos me gledaju u cudu - pregleda me vaginalno i kaze gospodjo vi ste potpuno otvoreni. Radjate kako hocete - ali stolac, lopta, kada ... za to je kasno.

----------


## crvic

mene je isto zanimalo kako bole trudovi. svi su mi opisivali kao menstrualne bolove, nemam nikada bolne menstruacije, barem nisam imala do sada, pa ne znam kako izgleda ta bol, pa bol kao stezanje u ledjima.....
i onda me 16.02. oko 5,30 probudi neka cudna bol stidne kosti. kako me nije nista zatezalo niti u trbuhu niti u ledjima, mislila sam da me zafrkavaju crijeva i sjedila sam na wc-u dobrih 20min uvjeravajuci sebe kako to ne mogu biti trudovi jer trudovi tako ne bole.
u bolnicu sam stigla oko 7 sati, znaci 1,5h nakon budjenja, otvorena 9,5cm.

----------


## Felix

> ja mislim da su ovi "menstrualni" bolovi zapravo otvaranje cerviksa, a ovi "grcevi" su trudovi tj. kontrakcije sfinktera koji guraju bebu prema dole. sve zajedno interesantan mehanizam.


jesi li to procitala u ini may ili si sama zakljucila? i meni zvuci savrseno logicno, posebno kad se sjetim svog poroda, ali ne sjecam se da sam to negdje direktno procitala.




> citam sad knjigu ine may gaskin i pise da jako pomaze da su usta i vilica opusteni, i pomazu smijeh i puhanje onako kao konj, kad usne vibriraju, ne znam kako da opisem ali mislim da znate na sta mislim.


o da, o da, puhanje kao konj ZLATA vrijedi, posebno u izgonu, osobno iskusila - stvarno smanjuje bol i napetost. 

pri izgonu pazite (ako mozete) da ne grcite donji dio lica, jer su ti misici povezani s vaginalnim - ako su zgrceni jedni, zgrceni su i drugi  :Wink:

----------


## marta

Zvizdukanje isto pomazze. 

Ja sam na prvo porod dosla skroz otvorena, bez bolova. Osjecala sam zatezanje, ali nije bilo bolno.   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da su ovi "menstrualni" bolovi zapravo otvaranje cerviksa, a ovi "grcevi" su trudovi tj. kontrakcije sfinktera koji guraju bebu prema dole. sve zajedno interesantan mehanizam.
> 
> 
> jesi li to procitala u ini may ili si sama zakljucila? i meni zvuci savrseno logicno, posebno kad se sjetim svog poroda, ali ne sjecam se da sam to negdje direktno procitala.


to sam zakljucila sa svog poroda.

za puhanje cu javiti svoj dozivljaj kad isprobam  :Wink:

----------

